

Preparing App Submissions for Apple Watch - ghosh
https://developer.apple.com/app-store/watch/

======
brandonb
Is anybody here working on an Apple Watch app? Feedback on the (v1) APIs?

~~~
thegrossman
I've been working on a weather Watch app (Dark Sky:
[http://blog.forecast.io/dark-sky-for-apple-
watch/](http://blog.forecast.io/dark-sky-for-apple-watch/)).

The WatchKit SDK can seem almost frustratingly limited at times, but I think
that's for the better: I'd wager that the first crop of 3rd party Apple Watch
apps are going to be a lot more rock-solid than the first crop of 3rd party
iPhone apps, due mostly to the focus imposed on us developers by the
constraints of the SDK.

~~~
spullara
Love Dark Sky and can't wait to have it on my watch.

